# Mov codec broken.



## Vario (Nov 25, 2005)

My mov codec must be broken.  All the *.mov files are opening, but the colors are all damaged.  Any suggestions? I have tried quick time alternative as well as quicktime with the same result.  Whats the best way to clean out the old codecs so I can reinstall.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 25, 2005)

Same here buddy. Although mine does it with mpeg files... Don't know why? It almost looks like Digital Rights Management with Media Player 10 although it doesn't have rights management. The typical green sloshes and the like. No codecs helped unfortunately. Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Israar (Nov 25, 2005)

If either of you have ever installed codec packs, find them in your Add or Remove Programs application within the control panel and uninstall them first, if you don't know what the codec pack is or what codecs you have installed do the following procedures.

Go to http://www.free-codecs.com/ and go to the Codec Packs page then locate and download the XP Codec Pack (Or click here to go to the XP Codec Pack information page where you can then select download then select either the main or a mirrored location to download from).

Once downloaded, the codec pack will check to see if any other codec packs are installed and if so it will prompt you to allow it to uninstall them prior to installing the codec pack. Allow the uninstallation as it will remove all the files needed to be removed then install the codec pack I have, I can play all .mov, .mpg, .avi, .divx, .xvid, etc... 

I hope this helps, if not I will try to delve further into the matter and hopefully get you both playing .mov and .mpeg files successfully 

--Lee


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2005)

mine does that with wmv


----------



## Israar (Nov 25, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> mine does that with wmv



What video/audio players do you have and what codecs are installed on your system mate?

--Lee


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2005)

not really using any, just installed a codec pack some time ago because i had to encode some videos.. now when someone sends me a link to a wmv video it's all green and messed up .. but this isnt a big deal for me since i have my dedicated media pc for all my video needs.


----------



## Israar (Nov 25, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> not really using any, just installed a codec pack some time ago because i had to encode some videos.. now when someone sends me a link to a wmv video it's all green and messed up .. but this isnt a big deal for me since i have my dedicated media pc for all my video needs.



Then that is ok, but I'd advise that you get that sorted out, I know I may not know a lot compared to you, maybe this is true or not, but it is always best knowing you can rely on your PC doing what it is supposed to do 

I had to solve and fix two problems not long ago with my computer which I sorted with ease, first I had to repair my boot because (how it did it I don't know) it lost a file.

After that I ended up having to clean my CMOS because my computer wouldn't boot up, so I set the BIOS back to my original settings I left it as and OC'ed it to my current 2.8Ghz clock from the default 2.6Ghz.

--Lee


----------



## newmodder (Nov 25, 2005)

*use divx*

i always used divx codec pack and player not once had a problem, if it dont play a file then it is a corrupt one.

www.divx.com


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah I had that once with some pr0n, just reinstlall whatever coded is responsidble


----------



## Ralph_B (Nov 26, 2005)

*wmv movies - some ok , others scrambled*

some of my wmv moveis play ok but others have all the colours scrambled (I mainly only use windows media player). I thought that the problem was linked to a recent video card upgrade (ati 9200 to 9550) because the files played ok before the upgrade , but I found today that the files with the scrambled colours play ok on BSPlayer. Any thoughts as to where the problem lies would be appreciated please ?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2005)

There are different versions of the Windows Media codec, one could be damaged/misconfigured in some way. That's why only few play back incorrectly.


----------



## Ralph_B (Nov 27, 2005)

*wmv movies - some ok , others scrambled*

ok , thanks for the reply DanTheBanjoman , any pointers as to which one(s) maybe the culprit please ? :

Codec Reporting Utility Output Text
-----------------------------------
Date and Time: 27-Nov-2005 10:08:40  

System Information
------------------
Operating System  = Microsoft (R) Windows XP Professional (5.01.2600)
CPU Descriptor    = AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
CPU Clock Speed   = 1916 Mhz.
Total Memory      = 511 Mb.
DirectX Version   = 9.0c
WMI Version       = 2600.0000
ACM Version       = 5.00.0

Video Codecs
------------
  AVI Decompressor
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  AVI Draw
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  Cinepak Codec by Radius
     FileVersion       = 1.10.0.11
     CompanyName       = Radius Inc.
     FileDescription   = Cinepak® Codec
     InternalName      = iccvid
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 1992-1995 Radius Inc., All Rights Reserved
     OriginalFileName  = iccvid.drv
     ProductName       = Cinepak for Windows 32
     ProductVersion    = 1.10.0.0
  CyberLink Video/SP Decoder
     FileVersion       = 5.0.0602 
     CompanyName       = CyberLink Corp.
     FileDescription   = CyberLink Video/SP Filter
     InternalName      = CLVSD.AX
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (c) CyberLink Corp. 1997-2002
     OriginalFileName  = CLVSD.AX
     ProductName       = CyberLink PowerDVD
     ProductVersion    = 5.0.0602 
  DirectVobSub (auto-loading version)
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 1, 1
     CompanyName       = Gabest
     FileDescription   = VobSub & TextSub filter for DirectShow/VirtualDub/Avisynth
     InternalName      = VSFilter
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Gabest
     OriginalFileName  = VSFilter.DLL
     ProductName       = VSFilter
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 1, 1
  DivX 5.0.2 Codec
     FileVersion       = 4, 0
     CompanyName       = DivXNetworks, Inc.
     FileDescription   = DivX Video for Windows Codec
     InternalName      = DivX4Windows
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) DivXNetworks 2001
     OriginalFileName  = DivX.DLL
     ProductName       = DivX Video for Windows Codec
     ProductVersion    = 4, 0
  DivX Decoder Filter
     FileVersion       = 5.0.2
     CompanyName       = DivXNetworks, Inc.
     FileDescription   = DivX (TM) Decoder Filter
     InternalName      = DivXDecoder.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © DivXNetworks, 2001
     OriginalFileName  = divxdec.ax
     ProductName       = DivX (TM) Decoder Filter
     ProductVersion    = 5.0.2
  DivX Decoder Filter
     FileVersion       = 5.0.2
     CompanyName       = DivXNetworks, Inc.
     FileDescription   = DivX (TM) Decoder Filter
     InternalName      = DivXDecoder.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © DivXNetworks, 2001
     OriginalFileName  = divxdec.ax
     ProductName       = DivX (TM) Decoder Filter
     ProductVersion    = 5.0.2
  DScaler Mpeg2 Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 0, 0, 6, 0
     CompanyName       = DScaler Team
     FileDescription   = MpegVideo Module
     InternalName      = MpegVideo
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright 2005 Michel Lespinasse, Aaron Holtzman, Gabest, John Adcock et al
     OriginalFileName  = MpegVideo.DLL
     ProductName       = MpegVideo Module
     ProductVersion    = 0, 0, 6, 0
  DV Splitter
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Qdv.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Qdv.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2180
  DV Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Qdv.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Qdv.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2180
  DV Video Encoder
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Qdv.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Qdv.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2180
  DVD Express Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 5.01.56.00
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, NSC.
     FileDescription   = MPEG, AC3 and LPCM Decoders
     InternalName      = DVD Express AV Decoder.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2002 National Semiconductor, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express AV Decoder.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.56.00
  ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 1
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = DirectShow and VFW video and audio decoding/encoding/processing filter
     InternalName      = ffdshow
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2002-2004 Milan Cutka
     OriginalFileName  = ffdshow.ax
     ProductName       = ffdshow
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 1
  ffdshow Video Codec
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 1
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = DirectShow and VFW video and audio decoding/encoding/processing filter
     InternalName      = ffdshow
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2002-2004 Milan Cutka
     OriginalFileName  = ffdshow.ax
     ProductName       = ffdshow
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 1
  ffdshow video encoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 1
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = DirectShow and VFW video and audio decoding/encoding/processing filter
     InternalName      = ffdshow
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2002-2004 Milan Cutka
     OriginalFileName  = ffdshow.ax
     ProductName       = ffdshow
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 1
  FlyTV Platinum33
     FileVersion       = 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = WDM Streaming ActiveMovie Proxy
     InternalName      = ksproxy.ax
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = ksproxy.ax
     ProductName       = Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.3.2600.2180
  Indeo® Video 4.5 Decompression Filter
     FileVersion       = 4.51.16.03
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5
     InternalName      = ir41_32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = © 1994-97 Intel Corp.; © 2000 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir41_32.ax
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5
     ProductVersion    = 4.51.16.03
  Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter
     FileVersion       = 5.2.15.58
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     InternalName      = ir50_32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © 1994-98 Intel Corp.; © 2000-02 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir50_32.dll
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     ProductVersion    = 5.2.15.58
  Indeo® Video 5.2 Compression Filter
     FileVersion       = 5.2.15.58
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     InternalName      = ir50_32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © 1994-98 Intel Corp.; © 2000-02 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir50_32.dll
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     ProductVersion    = 5.2.15.58
  Indeo® Video 5.2 Decompression Filter
     FileVersion       = 5.2.15.58
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     InternalName      = ir50_32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © 1994-98 Intel Corp.; © 2000-02 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir50_32.dll
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     ProductVersion    = 5.2.15.58
  Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft H.263 ICM Driver
     InternalName      = msh263
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © Intel Corp. and Microsoft Corporation 1995-1999
     OriginalFileName  = msh263.drv
     ProductName       = Windows® NetMeeting®
     ProductVersion    = 3.01
  Intel IYUV codec
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Intel Indeo(R) Video YUV Codec
     InternalName      = iyuv_32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright Intel Corporation 1992-1997
     OriginalFileName  = iyuv_32.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.2180
  InterVideo Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 5.3.5.20
     CompanyName       =  InterVideo Inc.
     FileDescription   = IVIVIDEO
     InternalName      = IVIVIDEO.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 1998-2001 InterVideo Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = IVIVIDEO.ax
     ProductName       =  InterVideo Video Decoder
     ProductVersion    = 5.3.5.20
  Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2
     FileVersion       = 3.24.15.04
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2
     InternalName      = ir32_32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © 1992-95 Intel Corp.; © 2000 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir32_32.dll
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2 32-bit Driver
     ProductVersion    = 3.24.15.04
  Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5
     FileVersion       = 4.51.16.03
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5
     InternalName      = ir41_32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = © 1994-97 Intel Corp.; © 2000 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir41_32.ax
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5
     ProductVersion    = 4.51.16.03
  Ligos Indeo® XP Video 5.2
     FileVersion       = 5.2.15.58
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     InternalName      = ir50_32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © 1994-98 Intel Corp.; © 2000-02 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = ir50_32.dll
     ProductName       = Ligos Indeo XP (Indeo® Video 5.2)
     ProductVersion    = 5.2.15.58
  Ligos MPEG Splitter
     FileVersion       = 1.3.0.81
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = MPEG Parser Filter
     InternalName      = Mpeg2Parser.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2000 Ligos Corporation
     OriginalFileName  = Mpeg2Parser.ax
     ProductName       = LSX-MPEG Player
     ProductVersion    = 1.3.0.81
  Ligos MPEG Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1.3.0.82
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = MPEG Decoder Filter
     InternalName      = Mpeg2Decoder.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2000 Ligos Corporation
     OriginalFileName  = Mpeg2Decoder.ax
     ProductName       = LSX-MPEG Player
     ProductVersion    = 1.3.0.82
  MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Video Encoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 18
     CompanyName       = MainConcept AG
     FileDescription   = MPEG Video Encoder
     InternalName      = MCEVMPEG.DLL Adobe"
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2001-2004 MainConcept AG
     OriginalFileName  = MCEVMPEG.DLL Adobe
     ProductName       = MPEG Video Encoder
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 18
  Microsoft H.261 Video Codec
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft H.261 ICM Driver
     InternalName      = msh261
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © Intel Corp. and Microsoft Corporation 1995-1999
     OriginalFileName  = msh261.drv
     ProductName       = Windows® NetMeeting®
     ProductVersion    = 3.01
  Microsoft H.263 Video Codec
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft H.263 ICM Driver
     InternalName      = msh263
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © Intel Corp. and Microsoft Corporation 1995-1999
     OriginalFileName  = msh263.drv
     ProductName       = Windows® NetMeeting®
     ProductVersion    = 3.01
  Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor
     FileVersion       = 8.00.00.4477
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor
     InternalName      = mpg4ds32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1996 - 2001
     OriginalFileName  = mpg4ds32.ax
     ProductName       = Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor
     ProductVersion    = 8.00.00.4477
  Microsoft RLE
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft RLE Compressor
     InternalName      = msrle32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = msrle32.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.2180
  Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor
     FileVersion       = 8.00.00.4487
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor
     InternalName      = mss1.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999 - 2001
     OriginalFileName  = mss1.ax
     ProductName       = Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor
     ProductVersion    = 8.00.00.4487
  Microsoft Video 1
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft Video 1 Compressor
     InternalName      = msvidc32.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = msvidc32.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.0
  MJPEG Compressor
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  MJPEG Decompressor
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  MPEG Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  Mpeg4 Decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media MPEG-4 Video Decoder
     InternalName      = mpg4dmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = mpg4dmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  Mpeg43 Decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media MPEG-4 Video Decoder
     InternalName      = mpg4dmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = mpg4dmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  Mpeg4s Decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media MPEG-4 S Video Decoder
     InternalName      = mp4sdmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = mp4sdmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  MSScreen 9 encoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media Screen Encoder
     InternalName      = wmsdmoe.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmsdmoe.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  Nero Digital AVC Video Enc
     FileVersion       = 3, 0, 0, 5
     CompanyName       = Nero AG
     FileDescription   = MPEG4 and H.264 (AVC) video encoder
     InternalName      = NeroDigitalVideoEnc.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (c) 1995-2005 Nero AG and its licensors
     OriginalFileName  = NeroDigitalVideoEnc.ax
     ProductName       = NeroDigital
     ProductVersion    = 2, 6, 4, 33
  Nero DVD Decoder
     FileVersion       = 3, 0, 0, 5
     CompanyName       = Nero AG
     FileDescription   = MPEG-1/2/4 & AVC video decoder w/ DxVA
     InternalName      = 
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (c) 1995-2005 Nero AG and its licensors
     OriginalFileName  = NeVideo.ax
     ProductName       = Nero ShowTime
     ProductVersion    = 2, 0, 2, 33
  Nero Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 3, 0, 0, 5
     CompanyName       = Nero AG
     FileDescription   = MPEG-1/2/4 & AVC video decoder w/ DxVA
     InternalName      = 
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (c) 1995-2005 Nero AG and its licensors
     OriginalFileName  = NeVideo.ax
     ProductName       = Nero ShowTime
     ProductVersion    = 2, 0, 2, 33
  QT Decompressor
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  Ulead DVD Video decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 30602
     CompanyName       = Ulead Systems, Inc.
     FileDescription   = DVD Video Decoder with DxVA Support
     InternalName      = 
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2003 Ulead Systems, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = 
     ProductName       = DVD Player
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 30602
  VBI Surface Allocator
     FileVersion       = 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = VBI Surface Allocator Filter
     InternalName      = VBISURF.AX
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = VBISURF.AX
     ProductName       = Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.3.2600.2180
  Video Port Manager
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  Windows Media Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 8.0.0.4000
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Video Decoder V8
     InternalName      = wmv8ds32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1996-2001
     OriginalFileName  = wmv8ds32.ax
     ProductName       = Windows Media Video Decoder V8
     ProductVersion    = 8.0.0.4000
  Windows Media Video Decoder
     FileVersion       = 8.00.00.4487
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Video Decoder
     InternalName      = wmvds32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1996-2001
     OriginalFileName  = wmvds32.ax
     ProductName       = Windows Media Video Decoder
     ProductVersion    = 8.00.00.4487
  WMV Screen decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Screen Decoder
     InternalName      = wmsdmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmsdmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  WMVideo Decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media Video Decoder
     InternalName      = wmvdmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmvdmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  WMVideo9 Encoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media Video Encoder
     InternalName      = wmvdmoe2.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmvdmoe2.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250


Audio Codecs
------------
  AC3Filter
     FileVersion       = 0.70b
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = ac3filter
     InternalName      = ac3filter
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2002 by Vigovsky Alexander
     OriginalFileName  = ac3filter.ax
     ProductName       = AC3Filter
     ProductVersion    = 0.70b
  ACELP.net
     FileVersion       = 3.02
     CompanyName       = Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
     FileDescription   = Audio codec for MS ACM
     InternalName      = sl_anet.acm
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © Sipro Lab Telecom Inc. 1998-99
     OriginalFileName  = sl_anet.acm
     ProductName       = ACELP.net Audio Codec
     ProductVersion    = 3.02
  ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1.40
     CompanyName       = Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
     FileDescription   = ACELP.net Audio Decoder
     InternalName      = AcelpDec.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1997-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = AcelpDec.ax
     ProductName       = ACELP.net Audio Decoder
     ProductVersion    = 1.40
  ACM Wrapper
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  C-Media Wave Device
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = QCap.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = QCap.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2180
  CCITT A-Law
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
     InternalName      = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = msg711.acm
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.0
  CCITT u-Law
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
     InternalName      = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = msg711.acm
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.0
  CoreAAC Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 1, 0, 642
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = CoreAAC
     InternalName      = CoreAAC
     LegalCopyright    = see the about box 
     OriginalFileName  = CoreAAC.ax
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 1, 1, 0, 642
  CoreFLAC Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 0, 4, 0, 46
     CompanyName       = -
     FileDescription   = CoreFLAC Audio Decoder & Source DirectShow Filter
     InternalName      = CoreFLACDecoder
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2003-2004 Christophe Paris & Jory Stone
     OriginalFileName  = CoreFLAC.ax
     ProductName       = CoreFLACDecoder
     ProductVersion    = 0, 4, 0, 46
  CoreVorbis Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 1, 0, 79
     CompanyName       = -
     FileDescription   = CoreVorbis
     InternalName      = CoreVorbis
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2004-2005
     OriginalFileName  = CoreVorbis.ax
     ProductName       = CoreVorbis
     ProductVersion    = 1, 1, 0, 79
  CyberLink Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 5.00.0611
     CompanyName       = CyberLink Corp.
     FileDescription   = CyberLink Audio Decoder Filter
     InternalName      = CLAUD.AX
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (c) CyberLink Corp. 1997-2003
     OriginalFileName  = CLAud.ax
     ProductName       = CyberLink Audio Decoder Filter
     ProductVersion    = 5.00.0611
  DC-DSP Filter
     FileVersion       = 0, 9, 2, 0
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = DirectShow™ Audio Transform Filter
     InternalName      = DCDSPFilter.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2003 Milenko "DCoder" Mitrovic
     OriginalFileName  = DCDSPFilter.ax
     ProductName       = DC-DSP Filter
     ProductVersion    = 0, 9, 2, 0
  DC-DSP Filter (autoloading)
     FileVersion       = 0, 9, 2, 0
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = DirectShow™ Audio Transform Filter
     InternalName      = DCDSPFilter.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2003 Milenko "DCoder" Mitrovic
     OriginalFileName  = DCDSPFilter.ax
     ProductName       = DC-DSP Filter
     ProductVersion    = 0, 9, 2, 0
  DMO DolbyDecoder
     FileVersion       = 1.0
     CompanyName       = Adobe Systems Incorporated 
     FileDescription   = Dolby Decoder
     InternalName      = Dolby Decoder DMO
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (c) 2002-3 Adobe Systems Incorporated
     OriginalFileName  = dmoDolbyDecoder.dll
     ProductName       = DVD Encore
     ProductVersion    = 1.0
  DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM)
     FileVersion       = 1.01
     CompanyName       = DSP GROUP, INC.
     FileDescription   = DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Audio Codec for MSACM V3.50
     InternalName      = tssoft32.acm
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright DSP Group, Inc. 1993-1996
     OriginalFileName  = tssoft32.acm
     ProductName       = DSP GROUP Windows NT(TM) TrueSpeech CODEC
     ProductVersion    = 1.01
  DVD Express Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 5.01.56.00
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, NSC.
     FileDescription   = MPEG, AC3 and LPCM Decoders
     InternalName      = DVD Express AV Decoder.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2002 National Semiconductor, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express AV Decoder.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.56.00
  DVDExpress 3D (Aureal)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  DVDExpress 3D (Dolby Headphone)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  DVDExpress 3D (N-2-2)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  DVDExpress 3D (NSC)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  DVDExpress 3D (QSurround)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  DVDExpress 3D (Sample)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  DVDExpress 3D (VMAx)
     FileVersion       = 5.01.010
     CompanyName       = Mediamatics, Inc.
     FileDescription   = 3D Virtualization support
     InternalName      = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Mediamatics, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = DVD Express 3D Sound.DLL
     ProductName       = DVDExpress
     ProductVersion    = 5.01.010
  ffdshow Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 1
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = DirectShow and VFW video and audio decoding/encoding/processing filter
     InternalName      = ffdshow
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 2002-2004 Milan Cutka
     OriginalFileName  = ffdshow.ax
     ProductName       = ffdshow
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 1
  GSM 6.10
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM
     InternalName      = Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = msgsm32.acm
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.0
  htAudioTransFilter
     FileVersion       = 8.10
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Special Effects Sample
     InternalName      = EzRgb24.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corporation
     OriginalFileName  = EzRgb24.ax
     ProductName       = DirectX 8.1 Sample
     ProductVersion    = 8.10
  IAC2
     FileVersion       = 2.05.54
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Indeo® Audio Software
     InternalName      = iac25_32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = © 1997 Intel Corp.; © 2000 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = iac25_32.ax
     ProductName       = Indeo® Audio Software
     ProductVersion    = 2.05.54
  IMA ADPCM
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
     InternalName      = IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = imaadp32.acm
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.2180
  InterVideo Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 2.8.18.0
     CompanyName       = InterVideo Inc.
     FileDescription   = IVIAUDIO
     InternalName      = iviAudio.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 1998, 1999  InterVideo Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = iviAudio.ax
     ProductName       = InterVideo Audio Decoder
     ProductVersion    = 2.8.18.0
  MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Audio Encoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 9
     CompanyName       = MainConcept AG
     FileDescription   = MPEG Audio Encoder
     InternalName      = MCEAMPEG.DLL Adobe
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2001-2003 MainConcept AG
     OriginalFileName  = MCEAMPEG.DLL Adobe
     ProductName       = MPEG Audio Encoder
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 9
  Microsoft ADPCM
     FileVersion       = 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
     InternalName      = Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = msadp32.acm
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
     ProductVersion    = 5.1.2600.2180
  Microsoft G.723.1
     FileVersion       = 4.4.3400
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC for MSACM
     InternalName      = msg723
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © Intel Corp. and Microsoft Corporation 1995-1999
     OriginalFileName  = msg723.acm
     ProductName       = Windows® NetMeeting®
     ProductVersion    = 3.01
  Modem #0 Line Record
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = QCap.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = QCap.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2180
  Modem #2 Line Record
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2180
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = QCap.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = QCap.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2180
  MPEG Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 6.05.2600.2749
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = DirectShow Runtime.
     InternalName      = Quartz.dll
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = Quartz.dll
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 6.05.2600.2749
  MPEG Layer-3
     FileVersion       = 1, 9, 0, 0305
     CompanyName       = Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
     FileDescription   = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM
     InternalName      = l3codec.acm
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
     OriginalFileName  = l3codec.acm
     ProductName       = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 0
  MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 5, 0, 50
     CompanyName       = Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
     FileDescription   = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Decoder
     InternalName      = L3CODECX.AX
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 1997 Fraunhofer IIS
     OriginalFileName  = L3CODECX.AX
     ProductName       = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for Microsoft DirectShow
     ProductVersion    = 1, 5, 0, 50
  Nero Digital Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 3, 0, 0, 5
     CompanyName       = Ahead Software AG and its licensors
     FileDescription   = Nero Digital Audio Decoding Filter
     InternalName      = 
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2004 Ahead Software AG and its licensors
     OriginalFileName  = NeAudio.ax
     ProductName       = 
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 4, 48
  PCM
     FileVersion       = 2.05.54
     CompanyName       = Ligos Corporation
     FileDescription   = Indeo® Audio Software
     InternalName      = iac25_32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = © 1997 Intel Corp.; © 2000 Ligos Corp.
     OriginalFileName  = iac25_32.ax
     ProductName       = Indeo® Audio Software
     ProductVersion    = 2.05.54
  Ulead DVD Audio decoder
     FileVersion       = 1, 0, 0, 30602
     CompanyName       = Ulead Systems, Inc.
     FileDescription   = Audio Decoder
     InternalName      = 
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2003 Ulead Systems, Inc.
     OriginalFileName  = 
     ProductName       = DVD Audio Decoder Filter
     ProductVersion    = 1, 0, 0, 30602
  Vorbis Compressor
     FileVersion       = 0, 9, 9, 5
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = Ogg DirectShow(tm) Filter Collection
     InternalName      = OggDS
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2002 Tobias Waldvogel
     OriginalFileName  = OggDS.DLL
     ProductName       = Ogg DirectShow(tm) Filter Collection
     ProductVersion    = 0, 9, 9, 5
  Vorbis Decoder
     FileVersion       = 0, 9, 9, 5
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = Ogg DirectShow(tm) Filter Collection
     InternalName      = OggDS
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2002 Tobias Waldvogel
     OriginalFileName  = OggDS.DLL
     ProductName       = Ogg DirectShow(tm) Filter Collection
     ProductVersion    = 0, 9, 9, 5
  Vorbis Encoder
     FileVersion       = 0, 9, 9, 5
     CompanyName       = 
     FileDescription   = Ogg DirectShow(tm) Filter Collection
     InternalName      = OggDS
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) 2002 Tobias Waldvogel
     OriginalFileName  = OggDS.DLL
     ProductName       = Ogg DirectShow(tm) Filter Collection
     ProductVersion    = 0, 9, 9, 5
  Windows Media Audio Decoder
     FileVersion       = 8.00.00.4487
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Audio Decoder
     InternalName      = msadds32.ax
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
     OriginalFileName  = msadds32.ax
     ProductName       = Windows Media Audio Decoder
     ProductVersion    = 8.00.00.4487
  Windows Media Audio V1
     FileVersion       = 8.00.00.4487
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Audio
     InternalName      = msaud32
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
     OriginalFileName  = msaud32
     ProductName       = Windows Media Audio
     ProductVersion    = 8.00.00.4487
  Windows Media Audio V2
     FileVersion       = 8.00.00.4487
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Audio
     InternalName      = msaud32
     LegalCopyright    = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
     OriginalFileName  = msaud32
     ProductName       = Windows Media Audio
     ProductVersion    = 8.00.00.4487
  WM Speech Encoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Speech Encoder
     InternalName      = wmspdmoe.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmspdmoe.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  WMAudio Decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media Audio Decoder
     InternalName      = wmadmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmadmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  WMAudio Encoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Corona Windows Media Audio 9 Encoder/Transcoder
     InternalName      = wmadmoe2.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmadmoe2.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250
  WMSpeech Decoder DMO
     FileVersion       = 9.00.00.3250
     CompanyName       = Microsoft Corporation
     FileDescription   = Windows Media Speech Decoder
     InternalName      = wmspdmod.dll
     LegalCopyright    = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
     OriginalFileName  = wmspdmod.dll
     ProductName       = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
     ProductVersion    = 9.00.00.3250


Broken Codecs
-------------

 [No codecs were found broken.]


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Download gspot codec information and use it on the file that doesnt run correctly, it'll tell you what codecs are used.


----------



## Ralph_B (Nov 27, 2005)

*wmv files scrambled colours*

gspot doesn't work for wmv files

I've since re-installed windows media player (v9) and the problem is resolved, I've alos been advised that installation of WMPv10 should have fixed the problem.


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 19, 2005)

2 words : Get VLC player


----------



## |GIA| GAB (Apr 21, 2006)

I got the problem too, with wmv
In mediaplayer you can fix it
go to: tools-> options
click an the tab performance
by videoacceleration click advanced settings
by the renderer options change from 'use overlays' to 'high quality mode'
worked for me!


----------



## trog100 (Apr 21, 2006)

its a codec problem.. try useing media player classic and these codecs.. 

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm

trog


----------

